# Layla & Aubrie Showing This Weekend



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just wanted to say that the girls are showing: Aubrie in Rally Nov B and Layla in Novice B and Grad Novice this Sat and Sunday. Hopefully, all of our hard work will pay off and I'll come home with some titles and maybe some pretty ribbons :.

Emily and the Golden Girls


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Good luck Aubrie and Layla!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you! :wave:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What a gorgeous photo!
Good luck this weekend, I hope you achieve all of your goals!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Best of luck showing these smart, pretty girls.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

We're keeping our fingers and paws crossed for ya! Jake says your girls are cutie pies


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Saturday Results:

Layla- Novice B: 191. She was 1 pt off from 4th. She had beautiful heeling (I will try to upload the video sometime). She had a few minor heeling imperfection a no sit in the Fig8 :doh: and then she ran out of the ring between the SFE and HF. :uhoh: The judge didn't NQ her because he was mad at the ring stewards for not doing their job. Layla just got about 3 points off! :no: Oh well, we'll go get 'em today since I was expecting a pretty score. 1 more leg to go!

Layla- Graduate Novice 192 & 1st. She was getting tired and wasn't her normal quick to respond self, but all in all, I think I will move her into Open A next weekend at the Cluster if I feel like getting up early enough to move her up! :

Aubrie- Rally Novice B 87. Aubrie was stressed and not feeling great. She had good attention in parts of the course at least! I made some very stupid handling errors though! :doh: She did, however, finish her title, so I moved her into Rally Advanced B today!

Can't wait to see what today brings.

Emily and the Golden Girls: Aubrie and Layla :wavey:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations! That is an awesome photo of your winners!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wahoooo way to go! Good luck today!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work on the part of canines and human!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone:

Sunday Results:
Layla- 190.5 and 4th place! She did have a no sit and crooked front we were knocked for :doh:. NEW CD TITLE!

Aubrie- RA 1st leg. I won't talk about this run... glad I didn't have someone video it. Aubrie did zoomies to begin with and basically messed up every sign possible. Never again will I tell my friends that she is a calm golden right before I go into the ring. :doh:

There's more to come this weekend! I might try putting the videos up at a later date!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go! your girls are just gorgeous, too!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Sounds like a mixed bag for the weekend (a bit like mine!) Congratulations to you and your girls! I overheard a spectator comment (from someone who obviously doesn't know ANYTHING about the sport of obedience) that anyone should be able to do novice as it's so easy! Well, they just don't know how much work it takes to get there!!!!!!!! You & I (as well as many others here) do! Again, Congratulations.....& forward you go!!!!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats on the great teamwork!

*She had a few minor heeling imperfection a no sit in the Fig8 *

Did you give a second command? IMO, it's better to double-command than take the no-sit. A judge has to give a 3pt deduction for a no sit. A double-command is likely only one 1pt, plus your dog isn't getting as ring-wise!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyway I look at it, it looks good to me!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Congrats on the great teamwork!
> 
> *She had a few minor heeling imperfection a no sit in the Fig8 *
> 
> Did you give a second command? IMO, it's better to double-command than take the no-sit. A judge has to give a 3pt deduction for a no sit. A double-command is likely only one 1pt, plus your dog isn't getting as ring-wise!


Thanks for the advice. I will decide then to double command but hopefully that won't happen again :crossfing (though it will since I just said it!)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I believe the double command is a deduction on heeling, sits, fronts, and finishes but an NQ on anything else so be careful about using double commands.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I also learned from a judge friend of mine that you will get kicked out for calling your dog a "little sh*t" in the ring, but "little turd" is perfectly ok.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> I believe the double command is a deduction on heeling, sits, fronts, and finishes but an NQ on anything else so be careful about using double commands.


Yes, in Novice, it's an NQ in recall. Always good to know the rules. Do you have an official rules and regs book for obedience?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on a great weekend!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I also learned from a judge friend of mine that you will get kicked out for calling your dog a "little sh*t" in the ring, but "little turd" is perfectly ok.


LOL And can she say this from experience? :lol:


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I believe the double command is a deduction on heeling, sits, fronts, and finishes but an NQ on anything else so be careful about using double commands.


I know about the recall and other stuff. I was just talking about those no sits. She did it TWICE over the weekend! On the SAME exercise (Fig 8). You know what we've been working on this week!


----------

